# Purchasing an abused and unregistered python, how do I register it?



## Adipocere (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey fellow reptile friends! So I'm I guess rescuing a python who has been through a lot! It was taken from 2 previous abusive homes (snake kept in pillow case and thrown around a house) its coming to me from a friend who saved it but is unable to keep it. I have 2 other pythons and am obviously licenced, I'm curious how do I register such a snake on my license in NSW so if I get checked out I don't lose my other snakes? Is it even possible?! Advice would be greatly appreciated on how to go about this. Cheers! Rosie & Adam


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 2, 2021)

you have to contact your states licensing people and ask if its possible, we cant say if u can or cant

although if its unregistered, chances are you wont be able to register it and youll be given a order to have it euthanised


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Unfortunately Herptology is right on the money. To ensure snakes taken from the wild are NOT legalised by the taker, the authorities will either euthanise the snake or some will put it into a public raffle. The latter involves people applying ahead of time and if your name is drawn out you can then pay for a snake that is then legally registered as yours. I don’t know how NSW operate but sadly I can guarantee there is no way you would be able legally register a snake of unknown origin.


----------



## Adipocere (Mar 3, 2021)

Thats so sad ? thanks all though for the help. I've emailed the licensing authorities about it but I really hope they don't put the poor thing down. Its not the snakes fault!


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 3, 2021)

You can always report them aswell


----------



## Dustproof (May 25, 2021)

I wouldn't worry too much, get in contact with DPI in NSW and talk to them, explain the story and they should allow you to gift in the unregistered animal to your license. By doing this should not threaten your already registered animals.

Personally I would report the people you got it from but that is just me, all my snakes and lizards are rescues so I am a bit sensitive on the abuse of any animals.


----------

